# Publick housing



## 2Tim215 (Jun 19, 2014)

The problem with public housing is that the residents are not the owners.

The people who live in the house did not earn the house, but were merely loaned the property by the actual owners, the taxpayers. Because of this, the residents do not have the "pride of ownership". That comes with the hard work necessary to become owners.

In fact, quite the opposite happens. The residents resent their benefactors, because the very house is a constant reminder that they themselves have not earned the right to live in the house. They neither appreciate the value of the property nor understand the need to maintain or respect it in any way.

The result is the same, whether one is talking about either a studio apartment or a magnificent mansion full of priceless antiques. If the people who live there do not feel they've earned the privilege of occupancy, they will make this obvious through their actions.

Notice the common theme of the following photographs.....


----------



## 2Tim215 (Jun 19, 2014)

The desk, built from timbers of the HMS Resolute and a gift from

Queen Victoria to President Rutherford B. Hayes

Is considered a national treasure and icon of the presidency.

The White House belongs to the people of America.

Its treasures should NOT be used by ANYONE for a foot rest!

These photos, ongoing proof that this man has no class whatsoever... All show an innate disrespect for the White House


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

2Tim215 said:


> View attachment 8585
> View attachment 8586
> View attachment 8587
> 
> ...


He's a muslim ********. Can't expect anything else from him.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I will say simply that it is yet another in a long list of disgraces wrought upon our country by this administration.


----------



## Eagles700LvL (Apr 10, 2014)

I agree with your first post wholeheartedly, but there are pictures of many presidents with their feet on that same desk.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I think feet on furniture is a North American thing, I've only seen this practice in Canada and US.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

If you were a complete inferior fraud and your "first lady" (gross!) Had more junk than you, maybe you would try to convince people you were all confidence and cool too.
I think this is my favorite, it shows them all for the patho subgrades they are/were. 2 down, 1 to go...


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Where is Barry's Auntie Zetuni staying these days?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

ntxwheels said:


> He's a muslim ********. Can't expect anything else from him.


+10

I was going to expand on that. But I noticed this was in the General section rather than the Rants section. So I'll go with "Muslim ********".


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

TorontoGal said:


> I think feet on furniture is a North American thing, I've only seen this practice in Canada and US.


I STILL remember the first time I placed a foot on the coffee table. My mother left a lasting impression on me. :shock:


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Denton said:


> I STILL remember the first time I placed a foot on the coffee table. My mother left a lasting impression on me. :shock:


My date (who is now my husband) did that when visiting my home for the first time (he still clearly remembers how I felt about that), I received a lot of flowers the following week.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

That is why I gave Inor a recliner one year for his birthday.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I did a quick search... the only president I could not find with a picture of his feet on the desk...

Reagan - I could not find a picture of his feet on the desk

Obama Yep
Bush Yep
Clinton Yep
Ford yep
Lincoln Yep

here is my favorite desk photo though


----------



## Danm (Nov 15, 2014)

So whats your point?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

2Tim215 said:


> The problem with public housing is that the residents are not the owners.
> 
> The people who live in the house did not earn the house, but were merely loaned the property by the actual owners, the taxpayers. Because of this, the residents do not have the "pride of ownership". That comes with the hard work necessary to become owners.
> 
> ...


Total low life scum bag.


----------



## Danm (Nov 15, 2014)

Danm said:


> View attachment 8609
> View attachment 8610
> View attachment 8611
> View attachment 8612
> ...


I dont get it if Obama puts his feet up he is scum but if another potus puts there feet on the same desk its ok plz educate me on this.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Eagles700LvL said:


> I agree with your first post wholeheartedly, but there are pictures of many presidents with their feet on that same desk.


That doesn't excuse what this POS is doing. Just because others may have done the same thing, it doesn't make this right. Most of us learned that in kindergarten.


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

This is a stretch. Obamas foot position means nothing. Without that he is still a lying thief.


----------



## Danm (Nov 15, 2014)

Dubyagee said:


> This is a stretch. Obamas foot position means nothing. Without that he is still a lying thief.


Okay somthing i can go with


----------



## GutBag (Dec 5, 2014)

Eagles700LvL said:


> I agree with your first post wholeheartedly, but there are pictures of many presidents with their feet on that same desk.


Didn't Bill Clinton get blown at that desk? I wonder if Marilyn got nailed there?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Too bad that isn't the biggest issue we have with the current resident at 2900 Pennsylvania Ave.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Danm said:


> I dont get it if Obama puts his feet up he is scum but if another potus puts there feet on the same desk its ok plz educate me on this.


I think MM pointed it out well. President Reagan was the only one that did not. (Your picture shows President Reagan with his feet up on AF1. - Whole other ballgame.) But I agree with you, all of the others are scum too.

MM: I hope you did not find a picture of Calvin Coolidge or Ike with their feet on the Resolute desk? (They are the only other decent presidents of the last 100 years in my book.) - But I stand by my earlier assessment if you did.


----------

